# Questions for M3 owners...



## slinkt (May 7, 2003)

Ok, I have concluded that I want Imola Red on the outside, but still deciding on interior. I am picking between black leather and grey leather...how close is the grey in the M3 to the grey in the 5 series? I sat in a 5er with grey interior and it looked kind of bad, does Nappa leather make a difference? Being in a hot climate I kind of want to stay away from a black interior, but I dont want it if it looks like the 5 series gray leather.

I might just go black anyways...anyone with grey interior?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

slinkt said:


> *Ok, I have concluded that I want Imola Red on the outside, but still deciding on interior. I am picking between black leather and grey leather...how close is the grey in the M3 to the grey in the 5 series? I sat in a 5er with grey interior and it looked kind of bad, does Nappa leather make a difference? Being in a hot climate I kind of want to stay away from a black interior, but I dont want it if it looks like the 5 series gray leather.
> 
> I might just go black anyways...anyone with grey interior? *


I have it and like it, but if you don't like the 5 series interior color, you won't like it on the M3. They are very similar.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Imola/Imola is what I'd get.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's mine... http://www.corystarr.com/erics/M3/imagepages/image20.htm

First gray interior I've had. The gray makes the interior look a little larger, but frankly I doubt it makes much of a difference in terms of heat. The big difference is cleaning....black always looks clean...gray takes quite a bit more work, especially the floor mats.

I'd probably go with black...


----------



## slinkt (May 7, 2003)

there is an imola cab with gray interior on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2417457594&category=6131

I really liked the old gull gray interior on the e36 M3 sedans, brightens up the cabin... and this imola cab reminds me of it. What I didnt like about the 5 series gray leather was the grain, you could really see the bumpy texture whereas with black it is nearly invisible. Nappa leather seems like it would have a smoother look, but I havent seen an M3 nappa gray interior in person. Going from the photos on ebay the leather looks smoother than the 5er I saw, but it could be the camera and/or lighting. I like the color combo inside of black trim/gray leather. Guess I just have to visit a dealer again and try to see one in person.

StahlGrauM3, I agree with you on the mats that would be a concern. What would you think of replacing the gray floor mats with a darker color like black?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Imola/cinnamon would be a stunning combo.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Here's mine... http://www.corystarr.com/erics/M3/imagepages/image20.htm
> 
> First gray interior I've had. The gray makes the interior look a little larger, but frankly I doubt it makes much of a difference in terms of heat. The big difference is cleaning....black always looks clean...gray takes quite a bit more work, especially the floor mats.
> 
> I'd probably go with black... *


May want to put that radar detector up a bit higher.. say right under the headliner? :dunno: You'll see better range.. I swear!   

Is that the 8500? If so, how do you like it? I was about to spring for it but went for the "other one."


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

We have grey and really like it. The top of the dash stays black, so with the Ti Shadow trim, it is a nice three tone effect.

Best thing to do with grey is get black floor mats. Less dark smudges to clean.

And yes, grey interiors stay cooler than black interiors.


----------



## MPowerMe (May 18, 2003)

Imola Red Interior - no doubt!

Keep in mind it's red and black, I have seen this combo. It looks stunning.:thumbup:


----------



## GSIRM3 (May 24, 2003)

I have the gray leather on my 03 Imola M3 coupe and like it. I live in North Carolina and the black gets too hot. The gray is similar in color to the 5 series, but I like it and think it looks good wit the Imola exterior. I had a white 2001 330Ci with gray leather before my Imola M3. I really like the gray as you can tell. 

The black looks very good with the Imola exterior, but it was just too hot for me.


----------



## GSIRM3 (May 24, 2003)

slinkt said:


> *there is an imola cab with gray interior on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2417457594&category=6131
> 
> ...


The Nappa leather in the M3 is smooth, not grainy or rough at all like the leather in the 5 series.


----------



## Stoney (Jan 5, 2002)

My old 330 had the gray interior and it looked nice but really showed the dirt. In my M3 I wanted the black and I like it better. It gets well over 100 in the summer where I live and sure the black might be a little hotter but in my opionon not a significant one. Get which one you like best as you are going to be sitting in it every time you drive. If I had ordered my car I would have gotten the cinnamon color as a contrast.


----------

